# Fuel Additives



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I don't buy fuel with ethanol in it nor do I let fuel sit long enough for problems to begin to arise.

Nowhere is there any scientific data/proof that that brand does anything to any fuel. 

I personally do not use them and do not believe the statement of claims - many others claim good results.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

I use all of my fuel on a weekly basis so nothing sits long enough to do damage, but I do add mercury quickleen every few fill ups to break out some carbon and stuff from the inside of the block.

I don't use ethanol treatment because all my hoses and rated for it and they are used often as said above. If you have a Yamaha I would add in Yamaha ring free additive to the fuel every now and then but that's about it.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

I use startron and it works very well,


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.fuel-testers.com/marine_additive_gas_treatment.html

this is the quote that made me grin...



> Several companies use deceptve marketing tactics, to convince customers that their "miracle" product will "prevent, fix repair and/or reverse" all ethanol-related fuel problems - No such miracle product exists!
> These deceptive and misleading marketing strategies have been seen most often for products marketed and sold to marine and boat engine owners. Every fuel treatment product I have reviewed in recent years, that (deceptively) claims to remove water from ethanol phase-separated/water-contaminated fuel has contained ethanol or other alcohol!
> 
> Yes, alcohol does amazingly absorb water and have solvent and cleansing capabilities-
> ...


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I quit using gas with ethanol in it.. It is available and not much more than ethanol fuel. 

I find it by searching http://pure-gas.org/index.jsp?stateprov=FL 

This website also has an app, so you can find ethanol free gas out of town..

I always put a few ounces of Sea Foam in each tankful to combat carbon buildup.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I have used Startron for years and will always. I always use E10 and never have issues. I've tried several other brands and always come back to Startron, I've used E10 that was over a year old with no issues. To me it's not worth the hassle of seeking out non-ethanol fuel around here. One $6 bottle treats 120 gallons, that's more gas then I use in a year between my boat and lawn equipment so it's cheap insurance to me.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I am glad startron works fore some ...

I tested it it failed .

I tested Sentry it is somewhat effective 

But for me I'll run E-0 in my 2 strokes 

E-10 in a 4 stroke then purge fuel system


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

> I use startron and it works very well


Shadow - what do you mean by this?

Are you inferring that because you use it you have not had any issuses and by not using it you have had issues? No other variables have been changed?

I am curious about these products because at a local shop they have a display with a bunch of these and what they did was fill glass jars with E10 fuel, add 2 teaspoons of water and some of the various products and 1 nail. Every single one is seperated and the nail is rusted. There is also 1 with just E10 and one with non ethanol fuel and the only one without rust is the non ethanol.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

1. Use non-ethanol fuel if/when available.
2. Use your boat. It's the owners that let their boat sit for months on end that have the issues. You guys know who you are...

If your going to be using the majority of the fuel in one day then using regular fuel is not an issue. Sorry to say but once a fuel has broken down, an additive cannot reverse this.. It can help but not reverse..


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

There's a simple reason I don't use additives.
I have access to the internet, and I can find test reports with pictures
that show the results of using fuel additives. Check for yourself.
Google "test results" and whatever brand name you want.
The information is out there, if you make the effort to find it.


----------



## ranno (Apr 7, 2012)

Tried many which led me to believe all are a waist of money.This was suggested and I agree ,this is the best.

Pri-G 

It is used by global shipping companies as a additive to fuel.
Do the research, but definitely works.


----------

